# Puppy won't eat and vomiting clear liquid?



## ErinWynne (Apr 19, 2017)

I brought home my 8 week old puppy on Sunday. Ever since then I've had a tough time getting him to eat and now he is vomiting clear liquid. 
He's peeing and pooping fine, although his poop was really mucusy (possible worms), and he's running around no problem. He hasn't been playing as much and has been sleeping more, but he's also had a lot of new experiences the last two days and I know that can tire a puppy out. 
He has a vet appointment on Thursday, what can I do in the meantime? Any ideas what could be going on? Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You need to get him in to the vet now. Puppies can dehydrate too fast. He may need fluids and treatment for whatever is causing his gastro issues. When you were talking about how calm he is, I thought that was pretty darn unusual for a puppy his age. I wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds like Milo when he came home. Clear foamy liquid is bile, its just his tummy is completely empty. I'd try to offer anything he may eat. What did it for Milo was canned food, not the best but it got him to eat something at that moment.He was weaned on raw at his breeder but wont touch it when we took him home. The phase lasted him about a week, he is now fit as a fiddle and eating fine. He is currently 11 weeks old. I do suggest you bring him to the vet soon. Milo had an appt with the vet, 2 days into him not wanting to eat. Vet said if he didnt eat that evening to bring him back in. thankfully he ate some canned food.

this phase is tough when they are so little and transitioning, i wish you best of luck.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Go to the vet to eliminate worm and dehydration concerns. He's running on empty, so try to entice him to eat and drink. Canned chicken or tuna water and tuna in the kibble. Hand feed if necessary. Keep us updated and all the best.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

With a toy puppy being so young, it is imperative that you get sometime into his tummy! Toy pups are very prone to going hypoglycemic! Try anything and everything and even a bit of karo syrup(corn syrup) on your finger and rub onto his gums could help spark his appetite! Do tempt him with chicken broth or tuna water too! Do you have him in a penned in area? It may help to set up an ex-pen with food and water available at all times....just like a kid they sometimes get 'too busy' playing and don't stop to eat, so putting him away from the distractions of kids, toys, and etc. might help him investigate the food dish!! Hope he gets an appetite! Good Luck!


P.S. If he gets lethargic get him to the vet as fast as possible and DO get a bottle of corn syrup to keep for just in case! There is also a product called NUTRI-CAL that is very good for adding extra calories!


----------



## ErinWynne (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies! 
We were finally able to get some food in his tummy by wetting it down and feeding him with a syringe. Once he got some down he started licking the syringe for more. I'm planning on doing this every 2 hours starting early tomorrow. He ate enough tonight that I think he can wait that long. He also drank a ton of water and was able to keep it down thanks to the food. 
His gums are back to pretty pink and he was terrorizing the cat, so I'm much less worried. 
I am calling the vet tomorrow to see if we can get him in sooner. 

He is an extremely small toy puppy. Maybe 2 pounds if that. Could that be contributing or is he just being stubborn?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You did the right thing and YES! his size has everything to do with it if you read my last entry!!! Hypoglycemia is what it sounds like. and the food perked him right up! Do read up on Hypoglycemia in dogs!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I understand your worry! My Lizzy throws up bile if her tummy gets empty, too. AND, she's a very picky eater. When she goes too long without eating, I scramble her an egg. She loves them, and usually after she gets that in her tummy, it's not long before she's at her food dish eating her food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

take care with your pup, toy puppies can go down hill real quick because of Hypoglycemia and it is a real concern until they pass at least 4 pounds


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to hear you have got him to eat - hypoglycaemia is a big risk in tiny puppies, and something all toy puppy owners need to be aware of. I would definitely have syrup on stand by, and follow your plan of feeding every few hours, starting early and finishing late. If you can also have food out and available for him all the time even better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

2 pounds is really small, even for a toy. You can't allow him to lose weight, and he can't skip meals.

I would buy a kitchen scale and weigh him everyday at the same time, on an empty stomach. 

Your idea of feeding every 2 hours is good. Make sure you do it until he consistently eats well 4 times a day. And keep weighing him.

Having such a small puppy brings challenges that you'd never imagine with a regular size one. Also it's not your fault, but breeders don't usually let puppies go before 12 weeks old when they're so tiny. She should have been dealing with this, not you.


----------



## ErinWynne (Apr 19, 2017)

In the breeders defense he was eating consistently with her. Granted it was wet food and chicken/scrambled eggs, but it was consistent. She was even starting to add in some kibble. That makes me think he's just upset with the change. 

I boiled some chicken and he gobbled that right up. I don't want him to learn to expect chicken and then refuse all other food. Eventually I do want him on kibble. 
When do you guys think it's safe to start making that transition? 
I weighed him with our kitchen scale and he weighed about 1.75 pounds. 

He is my first toy puppy, so thank you all for helping and making me feel better! 
The only other dog I've had refuse to eat was a 60 pound Standard, so it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about spoiling him at this point. He's got a long life ahead of him to transition to kibble. Hugs your way. I'm sure this is distressing with such a tiny guy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Eggs are an excellent complete food; chicken thigh meat is better for them than breast; medium to lowish fat ground beef (or simmer and pour off some of the fat); raw chicken wings; cottage cheese; full fat yoghurt - all readily available, easy meals, along with canned or moist commercial food. If you are feeding home cooked for more than a few days look into adding a calcium source like ground eggshell at the rate of half a teaspoonful per pound of meat, and add a very little liver and other organ meat. The important thing at this stage is to keep him eating - I would worry about getting him onto kibble when he is bigger and more robust.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He is very small and you need to do everything you can to make him eat.

If I were you I would try feeding him canned food for now, a good quality one for puppies. And forget about kibble until he is about 4 pounds. It will be easier to transition from dog canned food to kibble than chicken or other people food.

When you start him on kibble, you can mix canned and kibbles.

Mine gets kibbles and 1 scoop of canned food. He was so picky when I got him, and this way he is very happy with his meal.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have always had toys from 3 to 6.5 pounds, and I pay close attention to their eating, drinking an potty time. Cayenne is 3.5 lbs and I keep everything handy for her, as she can get pickey at times with food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy to hear he is eating! Keep it up! Your puppy is so tiny I would stick with canned for now! Tiny toys have tiny baby teeth that may not be able to chew regular kibble ......when you do start changing to kibble, soak it in chicken broth or beef broth to soften it first! Also get the smallest good quality puppy kibble you can find!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

My Darly was like this but not when she was so young.. maybe when she was a few months old. She is so picky with her food but also very clever and knew I would give in and make her chicken which she would eat right up.. she would starve herself, make herself sick bile and then know I was going to give her chicken! Whilst he's tiny I agree with the others, do all the can to make sure he eats little and often but when he's bigger and put some weight on, don't let him play games cause you'll make a rod for your back like I did with Darly! I tend to give her the highest quality wet food, I put it down three times a day and take away if she isn't interested. I also add 'toppers' which are venison or duck sprinkles I found in our local pet store and salmon oil which tempt her more or a mix in some sardines.
Good luck x


----------

